# 2015 Foto Fest Mk. III



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2015)

Time to start a new thread so I present to you the Mk. III 2015 Foto Fest.







Cheers all,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2015)

To quote from one of my favourite British comedy shows .....


"and now for something completely different...."







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2015)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Love 'em!


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2015)

Today,s aircraft is making her debut here in my daily posts. She is a Spitfire Mk. IIB and is on loan to the National War Museum in Ottawa Ontario. Ser # P8332 She is a combat veteran.
Sadly, this is how she has been chosen to be displayed. There is no other view available, no other angle and IMHO, if this is how she is going to be displayed then the war museum should give it back to the Aviation and Space Museum from whom it is on long term loan. Such a disgrace to have it "hidden" such as it is. A rare beauty for sure!






For more information on this aircraft, click on the link below.

Cheers,

Jeff




Supermarine Spitfire Mk.IIB - Canada Aviation and Space Museum


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Catch22 (May 5, 2015)

Nice stuff Jeff. You're right, it is poorly displayed, but the way that museum is built is not ideal for aircraft. They could put it in the big tank hall though, which is a fantastic part of the museum.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> Nice stuff Jeff. You're right, it is poorly displayed, but the way that museum is built is not ideal for aircraft. They could put it in the big tank hall though, which is a fantastic part of the museum.



If not the tank hall then the front lobby would be fine. It looks like to move it they would have to disassemble it.

Oh well, onwards and upwards as they say.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2015)

If only..................











Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2015)

Another first timer in my posts. Forgot I had this folder from a trip to the great State of Ohio a ew years back. Took both my boys to the NFL Hall of Fame in Canton, went to the USAF Museum in Dayton and then stopped in at the MAPS Museum in Akron on our way home. This beauty, which has since been finished, caught my eye right away.

F-86D 52-4123

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Top shots Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2015)

Great angle !


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2015)

good one!


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2015)

Keep em coming Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2015)

Nice Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

Beautiful shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2015)

The next Corsair .... brrrrr. 

But a nice shot...


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Yeah!!! Nice..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat (May 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2015)

Nice ones.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2015)




----------



## rochie (May 16, 2015)

Great shots Jeff, but that last one.......Wow !


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2015)

Thanks to all who take a peak and a special thank you to those who comment. I like to share and am glad you fellas are enjoying this thread.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2015)

Great stuff, and I agree with Karl about the P-51 pic !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2015)

That is wonderful camera work. They are all beautiful but for me, the first one of the Mustang in black white with the clouds reflection is a work of art.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2015)

top shots Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

Beauty Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2015)

Love the shot of the mossie and Lysander!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2015)

Nicely captured Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2015)




----------



## rochie (May 23, 2015)

Nice Jeff, few bits missing off that one though ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2015)

She's a clipped wing Lancaster for low altitude ops.....

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2015)




----------



## rochie (May 23, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> She's a clipped wing Lancaster for low altitude ops.....
> 
> Jeff



Like it


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2015)

Here is one from the pre digital days. The quality isn't that great but seeing as this c/s scheme no longer is with us I thought you might like to see it. 







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)

A nice shot...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2015)

Something a bit different today.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2015)

Good ones....


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2015)

Nice, Jeff.

Hope you have been practicing your cloudy day settings for when you get over here in September  !


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2015)

And practicing getting the rain cover on to the camera in 1.5 seconds ........... storm #1 comes in at 14.00 hrs, and #2 at 16.15 hrs, each lasting approximately 15 minutes !


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2015)

I'm bringing blue skies with me.

Jeff


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I'm bringing blue skies with me.
> 
> Jeff



I am going to hold you to that !


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2015)

Me too !
BTW, what's this 'blue' stuff ?!!
Skyscapes in the UK come in two shades - grey, and dark grey. Unless it's night time, then it's black !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Me too !
> BTW, what's this 'blue' stuff ?!!
> Skyscapes in the UK come in two shades - grey, and dark grey. Unless it's night time, then it's black !



All these negative vibes....no wonder your sky is always grey. I can guarantee blue skies if you guys turn the airfield so that the sun is always behind us and the aircraft in front of us. Simple deal and one we should all be able to do.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2015)

You take great shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> You take great shots Jeff!



Thanks Wayne. I take lots of bad ones too, you just never see those ones.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2015)

From Fantasy of Flight in Polk City Florida comes this beauty awaiting her turn to be brought back to her former glory.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2015)

Some work to be done there!


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Some work to be done there!



Nah will buff out !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2015)

Another great shot Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2015)

Like that very much....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

Very Cool....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

like it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice Jeff, unusual paint job on that Mustang though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

What is that last one? It's not looking familiar?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> What is that last one? It's not looking familiar?



Grumman AF-2 Guardian








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh boy... what a cool shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the answer Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree Wojtek, great shot Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Another Beaut!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

Goods stuff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2015)

A bomber of a different kind. This picture was taken in Geraldton Ontario a couple of summers back. My brother lives there and I will be heading up in August to go fishing for a week. It is a 13 hour drive from my place to his, a distance of 1250 km. From there we will hop into his truck and head up to just north of Nakina to his camp where we will have the lake to ourselves.

Most summers the Ontario Government water bomber fleet is based out of Geraldton awaiting their assignments. 

Hope you don't mind this non warbird picture.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2015)

both great shots of Bombers!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

Sweet shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay, I like to fly as much as the next guy but not in one hundred million zillion years would you get me into one of these. ( even if it was real )

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2015)

Now that is cool


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is another aircraft thats needs a bit of TLC. She is waiting her turn in amongst many other aircraft at Kermit Weeks' place in Florida.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

COOL!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2015)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2015)

Keep 'em rolling Jeff..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2015)

Top shot Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2015)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Jun 25, 2015)

FiFi shot is really nice Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2015)

Agreed - would love to see that flying !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

Wouldn't mind if it took a detour and passed over my house....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Wouldn't mind if it took a detour and passed over my house....



That's one hell of a detour!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2015)

beauty!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2015)

I call this one

Terry's Terrific Twosome Tuesday 







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't biplanes have one wing on top of the other normally ?


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh wait there is two of them !

Nice shot Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2015)

real Nice, terry will love this shot!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2015)

Hrmph !
I see that either one is towing the other, or perhaps one is pushing the other ...... shame, maybe they'll grow up to be Hellcats one day ......................


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Hrmph !
> I see that either one is towing the other, or perhaps one is pushing the other ...... shame, maybe they'll grow up to be Hellcats one day ......................



Glad you like it!


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2015)




----------

